# low tides and decent trout



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

waded the flats from 600 till 1130 and only caught one flounder, not to great. water was almost dead flat with a steady to slow outgoing tide. couple mullet skipping but trout just weren't in that shallow yet.. so i went to my honey hole and pulled up a 25 inch (5.5 lb) and a 22 (4 lb) spec. not to bad for the only two fish i caught


----------

